# a bit about myself



## Mushypea

Dzień dobry 
Czy ktos może mi powiedzieć jeśli zdania jest poprawne? 
Chciałabym ci powiedzieć coś o sobie
Chcę powiedzieć: I would like to tell you a bit about myself
z góry dziękjuę 

Mushypea


----------



## NotNow

Zdanie jest poprawne, ale zwykle mówimy, "I would like to tell you a _little_ bit about myself."


----------



## wolfbm1

Mushypea said:


> Dzień dobry
> Czy kto*ś* może mi powiedzieć jeśli <czy to> zdani*e* jest poprawne?
> Chciałabym ci powiedzieć coś o sobie
> Chcę powiedzieć: I would like to tell you a bit about myself
> z góry dziękuję
> Mushypea


Dzień dobry, Mushypea. 

Dla mnie, zdanie: I would like to tell you a bit about myself, to po polsku: Chciałabym opowiedzieć ci nieco o sobie.


----------



## Thomas1

Mushypea said:


> [...]Chciałabym ci powiedzieć coś o sobie*.*[...]


Zdanie jest poprawne, naturalne i bardzo dobrze oddaje zamierzoną treść.


----------



## Ben Jamin

JJest różnica pomiędzy “coś” i “nieco”.
Dla mnie_ Coś_ to raczej jakaś konkretna rzecz, zwłaszcza taka, która (po zdaniu _Chciałabym ci powiedzieć coś o sobie)_ może być zaskoczeniem dla słuchacza, na przykład: „Tak naprawdę nie nazywam się Anna tylko Eulalia, i mam 38, a nie 28 lat”. Tutaj chyba pasuje najbardziej angielskie „something”, lub niekonwencjonalne „a bit”.
_Nieco_ użyjemy, gdy chcemy opowiedzieć o sobie komuś kto nas nie zna, i tu pasuje angielskie „a little”.

Niektórzy jednakże, mogą użyć „coś” zamiast „nieco”. Język jest płynny, i ludzie często interpretują znaczenie słów po swojemu.


----------



## platynaa

Ben Jamin said:


> JJest różnica pomiędzy “coś” i “nieco”.
> Dla mnie_ Coś_ to raczej jakaś konkretna rzecz, zwłaszcza taka, która (po zdaniu _Chciałabym ci powiedzieć coś o sobie)_ może być zaskoczeniem dla słuchacza, na przykład: „Tak naprawdę nie *nazywam się Anna* tylko Eulalia, i mam 38, a nie 28 lat”. Tutaj chyba pasuje najbardziej angielskie „something”, lub niekonwencjonalne „a bit”.
> _Nieco_ użyjemy, gdy chcemy opowiedzieć o sobie komuś kto nas nie zna, i tu pasuje angielskie „a little”.
> 
> Niektórzy jednakże, mogą użyć „coś” zamiast „nieco”. Język jest płynny, i ludzie często interpretują znaczenie słów po swojemu.




Nazywać się - imię i nazwisko

Mieć na imię - tylko imię


----------



## Ral.G

*Zdanie oryginalne / Original line
**Poprawna wersja / Correct version
*Czy ktos może mi powiedzieć jeśli zdania jest poprawne? Czy może mi kto*ś* powiedzieć czy te zdania *są* poprawne?Chciałabym ci powiedzieć coś o sobieChciałabym ci *trochę* o sobie *o*powiedzieć*.*
z góry dziękjuę Z góry dzięk*uj*ę*.*


----------



## Thomas1

platynaa said:


> Nazywać się - imię i nazwisko
> 
> Mieć na imię - tylko imię





Ral.G said:


> *Zdanie oryginalne / Original line
> **Poprawna wersja / Correct version
> *[...]Chciałabym ci powiedzieć coś o sobieChciałabym ci *trochę* o sobie *o*powiedzieć*.*[...]


Proponuję poprawiać rzeczy, które są faktycznie niepoprawne, bo w przeciwnym razie prowadzi to do błędów i wprowadza niepotrzebne zamieszanie.


----------



## Ral.G

Thomas1 said:


> Proponuję poprawiać rzeczy, które są faktycznie niepoprawne, bo w przeciwnym razie prowadzi to do błędów i wprowadza niepotrzebne zamieszanie.


Zdanie nie było może błędne, ale było one "niezgrabne". Jest różnica w mówieniu po polsku i po "polskiemu". ^^


----------



## kokosz1975

@Thomas1
Cześć 
Co do postu "platynaa", to muszę się z Tobą nie zgodzić. Sformułowanie  "nazywam sie Anna" jest według mnie faktycznie niepoprawne i "platynaa" zrobił/a słusznie interweniując. Tylko wyjaśnienie nie było do końca precyzyjne.

Poprawiłbym je tak:
nazywać się -( imię)* nazwisko
*opcjonalnie

W sieci znalazłem ten artykuł  nazywać się/ mieć na nazwisko a mieć na imię.

Pozdrawiam 
kokosz


----------



## platynaa

kokosz1975 said:


> Cześć
> Co do postu "platynaa", to muszę się z Tobą nie zgodzić. Sformułowanie  "nazywam sie Anna" jest według mnie faktycznie niepoprawne i "platynaa" zrobił/a słusznie interweniując. Tylko wyjaśnienie nie było do końca precyzyjne.
> 
> Poprawiłbym je tak:
> nazywać się -( imię)* nazwisko
> *opcjonalnie
> 
> W sieci znalazłem ten artykuł  nazywać się/ mieć na nazwisko a mieć na imię.
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> kokosz



Masz rację Kokosz  Troszkę się zapędziłam, ale razi mnie jak ktoś mówi "Nazywam się ..." i podaje tylko swoje imię.


----------



## wolfbm1

Ben Jamin said:


> Jest różnica pomiędzy “coś” i “nieco”.
> Dla mnie_ Coś_ to raczej jakaś konkretna rzecz, zwłaszcza taka, która (po zdaniu _Chciałabym ci powiedzieć coś o sobie)_ może być zaskoczeniem dla słuchacza,


Ja również, po usłyszeniu zdania "Chciałabym ci powiedzieć coś o sobie", spodziewałbym się, że to coś może mnie zaskoczyć.


----------



## Ral.G

wolfbm1 said:


> Ja również, po usłyszeniu zdania "Chciałabym ci powiedzieć coś o sobie", spodziewałbym się, że to coś może mnie zaskoczyć.


Tak, tylko że Mushypea chciał(a) tłumaczenie dla "a bit", więc to "coś" nie jest niczym konkretnym. Dlatego właśnie "nieco/trochę" jest lepszym rozwiązaniem.

Inaczej angielskie zdanie byłoby: "I'd like to tell you about something concerning myself." A nie: "I would like to tell you a bit about myself."


----------



## Thomas1

Znaczenie zaimka nieokreślonego "co"' jest szersze niż "nieco/trochę", które wchodzą w jego zakres. 
***************************


Ral.G said:


> Zdanie nie było może błędne, ale było one "niezgrabne". Jest różnica w mówieniu po polsku i po "polskiemu". ^^


Co konkretnie jest w nim "niezgrabne"?
***************************


kokosz1975 said:


> @Thomas1
> Cześć
> Co do postu "platynaa", to muszę się z Tobą nie zgodzić. Sformułowanie  "nazywam sie Anna" jest według mnie faktycznie niepoprawne i "platynaa" zrobił/a słusznie interweniując. Tylko wyjaśnienie nie było do końca precyzyjne.
> 
> Poprawiłbym je tak:
> nazywać się -( imię)* nazwisko
> *opcjonalnie
> 
> W sieci znalazłem ten artykuł  nazywać się/ mieć na nazwisko a mieć na imię.
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> kokosz


Dzięki za informacje, Kokoszu. Nie jestem jednak przekonany, czy aby na pewno podane źródło jest rozstrzygające. "nazywać się" w znaczeniu "mieć/nosić jakieś imię" figuruje w słownikach, można je też znaleźć w literaturze:*nazywać się*
[...]
*3. *«mieć, nosić jakieś imię, nazwisko; mieć na imię»
Nazywa się Teodor.
Nazywać się jakoś po mężu, z męża, z domu.
_Słownik języka polskiego PWN_ © Wydawnictwo Naukowe PWN SA​ *nazywać się* _ndk_ _I_ *1.* «mieć, nosić jakieś imię, nazwisko itp.» □ ktoś, coś nazywa się + _M._ _lp_ (_nie:_ _N._ _lp_.): Nazywała się Kowalska (_nie:_ Kowalską). To miasteczko nazywa się Józefów (_nie:_ Józefowem).
_Nowy słownik poprawnej polszczyzny PWN_ © Wydawnictwo Naukowe PWN SA
​Żona moja (...) powiła syna, który nazywa się Władysław. Mick. Listy II, 1999.//L 
[Za Doroszewskim]​
Powyższe definicje i przykład z Mickiewicza pokazują, w jaki sposób "nazywać się" można poprawnie używać w polszczyźnie. 

Jest jeszcze jedna rzecz, choć pewnie w tym wypadku nieistotna, bo teoretycznie "Anna" i "Eulalia" mogą być nazwiskami.


----------



## BezierCurve

Kwestię _nazywania się_ widzę podobnie jak Thomas, użycie tego wyrażenia niekoniecznie musi być powiązane z podawaniem nazwiska.

Podobnie z opowiedzeniem _czegoś_ o sobie; zdanie

_Chciałabym ci powiedzieć coś o sobie_

można zaakcentować na przynajmniej dwa sposoby; akcentując _powiedzieć coś_ sugerowalibyśmy, że mamy coś szczególnego do powiedzenia, z kolei zaakcentowane _o sobie_ nie niosłoby ze sobą (w moich uszach) już tej sugestii.*
*


----------



## Ral.G

Thomas1 said:


> Co konkretnie jest w nim "niezgrabne"?


Jak to co? "Chciałabym ci powiedzieć coś o sobie" jest niepoprawnie ułożone. Poprawną kolejnością byłoby: "Chciałabym ci coś o sobie (o)powiedzieć."

Poza tym "coś" w tym kontekście daje wrażenie "czegoś konkretnego", a:


Ral.G said:


> Mushypea chciał(a)  tłumaczenie dla "a bit", więc to "coś" nie jest niczym konkretnym.  Dlatego właśnie "nieco/trochę" jest lepszym rozwiązaniem.
> 
> Inaczej angielskie zdanie byłoby: "I'd like to tell you about something  concerning myself." A nie: "I would like to tell you a bit about  myself."


----------



## Ben Jamin

platynaa said:


> Nazywać się - imię i nazwisko
> 
> Mieć na imię - tylko imię


Masz coś na poparcie tej tezy?
Dla mnie wygląda to jak twój osobisty język, idiolekt


----------



## platynaa

Ben Jamin said:


> Masz coś na poparcie tej tezy?
> Dla mnie wygląda to jak twój osobisty język, idiolekt



Nie jest zaden mój idiolekt, tylko tak sie poprawnie mówi:

http://portalwiedzy.onet.pl/140849,,,,nazywac_sie_miec_na_nazwisko_a_miec_na_imie,haslo.html


----------



## platynaa

Tutaj wypowiada sie równiez prof. Jerzy Bralczyk, no chyba z nim to juz  nalezy sie zgodzic, chyba ze jest to jego osobisty jezyk, idiolekt.

http://jerzybralczyk.bloog.pl/id,332441367,title,Zwroty-skladnia,index.html?smoybbtticaid=6110ae


----------



## Thomas1

Ral.G said:


> Jak to co? "Chciałabym ci powiedzieć coś o sobie" jest niepoprawnie ułożone. Poprawną kolejnością byłoby: "Chciałabym ci coś o sobie (o)powiedzieć."
> 
> Poza tym "coś" w tym kontekście daje wrażenie "czegoś konkretnego", a:


Zdanie "Chciałabym ci powiedzieć coś o sobie*.*" jest poprawne. Najczęstsza kolejność dopełnień w tym przypadku jest taka jak podałeś w swoim zdaniu. Nie świadczy to jednak o tym, że inne są błędne. Ponieważ szyk w języku polskim jest dość elastyczny, często mamy do wyboru więcej niż jedną możliwość (dodatkowo każda z nich może mieć więcej interpretacji, co zależy, na przykład, od intonacji -- tyczy się to również angielskiego).


----------



## Ben Jamin

platynaa said:


> Tutaj wypowiada sie równiez prof. Jerzy Bralczyk, no chyba z nim to juz  nalezy sie zgodzic, chyba ze jest to jego osobisty jezyk, idiolekt.
> 
> http://jerzybralczyk.bloog.pl/id,332441367,title,Zwroty-skladnia,index.html?smoybbtticaid=6110ae


Profesora Bralczyka słuchałem wielokrotnie w programie telewizyjnym na kanale Polonia. Wielokrotnie nie podobało mi się to co mówił, bo mówił nieprecyzyjnie i w sposób mało zniuansowany. Bycie profesorem daje dużą pewność siebie, ale nie daje patentu na słuszność. Zgodziłbym się z powyższym sformułowaniem: >>najczęściej używamy połączeń frazeologicznych „nazywam się + nazwisko” oraz „mam na imię + imię”<<  
Natomiast stemplowanie frazy „nazywam się + imię” jako leksykalnie niepoprawnej nie ma uzasadnienia, i opiera się tylko na _widzimisię_ pana profesora.


----------

